# God is Alive!



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jan 15, 2006)

Genesis teaches us that God is the Living, active, all sovereign Creator who not only creates and sustains the universe, but intrudes into the lives of His creation giving them new life in Him.

January 15, 2006
God the Living God, Genesis 1:1, Part 2
by Dr. C. Matthew McMahon
http://www.christcovenantrpc.org/AudioSermons.htm


----------



## non dignus (Jan 16, 2006)

Amen. -over against Arminian Deism.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jan 16, 2006)

Amen to your amen.

I'm working on a paper "The "god" of Arminianism not Worshippable."


----------

